# New Shimano R-310 Shoe



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/Eurobike_exclusive_Shimanos_new_custom_fit_road_shoe_article_266874.html 
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="90%"><tbody><tr> <td></td></tr><tr><td class="quote">*EUROBIKE EXCLUSIVE: SHIMANO'S NEW CUSTOM FIT ROAD SHOE* 
_ 
Wednesday 3rd September 2008 - Ben Wilson and Jon Knight_ 

The new top of the range road shoe from Shimano, the SH R310, replaces the R300 as the flagship road shoe. 

It retains the moldable technology that was introduced last year. The integrated carbon sole and heel promises to make this a tough shoe to beat in the comfort stakes. 

According to the printed material on the Shimano stand, the shoe will also be available in a E-width model for those of us with wide feet.










 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Fortunately it's not a ugly as the R-300. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr_John said:


> Fortunately it's not a ugly as the R-300. :thumbsup:


I like the R300, except for the silver. This looks like the R220 which I also have but in White/Black/Red Scheme that I hate! 










Plus I got my R300 for $275 shipped! Hoefully another color choice in 2010 for this shoe.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I like the R300, except for the silver.


That was my problem with it too.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Its not one better its 10!

I'm very OK with my 300's. Especially for $235 shipped!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Huh...*

...that's really bizarre. If I had to say, I'd say that the R310 looks _suspiciously_ like the R220! Meaning that the color scheme and general construction are remarkably similar...and it looks like it has about the same amount of custom pads as the R220, and in about the same places...which is a lot less than the R300! 

What gives, Shimano? I got a pair of R220s on sale, had 'em customized, and love 'em. So if both the R300 and R220 are on sale, I was right about one thing, which is that the 
R300 was going to superseded by a new model, which it in fact has....anybody got any inside dope on a similar situation for the R220?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...that's really bizarre. If I had to say, I'd say that the R310 looks _suspiciously_ like the R220! Meaning that the color scheme and general construction are remarkably similar...and it looks like it has about the same amount of custom pads as the R220, and in about the same places...which is a lot less than the R300!
> 
> What gives, Shimano? I got a pair of R220s on sale, had 'em customized, and love 'em. So if both the R300 and R220 are on sale, I was right about one thing, which is that the
> R300 was going to superseded by a new model, which it in fact has....anybody got any inside dope on a similar situation for the R220?


The R220 just came out this year. So I assume no changes. Maybe colors, but I doubt even that.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Too white......Not silver enough.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

My current shoes arent working and after doing searches here it sounds like this is the shoe I should try on. Narrow heel, wide forefoot. Ok, not to be a color weenie but the silver aint working for me. I can live with the 310's white so i wanted to check them out. Any idea when these will be available? January?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently got a pair of the MTB version of the R 300 [I think iyts the M300, but they're out in the car ]. I use them as road shoes coupled with shimano A520 road pedals, which is sort of a road version of the M520 MTB pedal. This is a great combination! The A520's are not a serious racing pedal, they are more of a "sport riding" or touring pedal. But with the super stiff soles of the shimano shoes, this combo gives up very little, if anything to my old Look road pedals. The lugs on the M300 are minimal, so it doesn't look like a hiking boot, and I get to walk safely, plus with the metal cleats, I'm not replacing them 2 or 3 times a year. The shimano shoes are very comfortable, and I haven't even had them custom heat molded yet. And here's the best part- I got them off ebay by someone who bought them, used them twice and decided he needed a different size. $100. And they are what, $350 retail? God bless ebay!


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

does anyone have the new R310's yet. do they feel different than the R300?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

For anyone who cares, I been using R300s for two seasons and I have no regrets. I replaced the insoles with Specialized BG insoles during my bike fitting process. I never bothered to have the shoes molded. Mainly because I wear a variety of different thickness socks based on temp and felt a tighter fit could limit my options. I do recreational/fitness type riding (30-100miles) and I have pedaled 5000 miles with the R300s and DuraAce SPD pedals.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

New shoes that would look great with old school bikes, what a fantastic concept!



snowgor said:


> does anyone have the new R310's yet. do they feel different than the R300?


If you get them custom fit, they'd fit the same.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

any word yet?


----------



## cc77 (Jun 20, 2006)

the moldability (not a real word) of the new R 310 is actually better than the R 300. the thermoplastic in the new shoe is a much more capable material when it comes to forming to and holding a specific shape. if you like the fit provided by the R 300 you will be more than pleased with the R 310. the good news is that the new R 310 actually comes in two different color variations. the white as pictured at the top of the thread and a black shoe will also be available. it can be ordered in an E width for the wide footers.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Any ETA yet?


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*How much does vaccuum molding affect sizing for R300s?*

My LBS has a killer deal available on the R300, but the pair they have available is one size larger than my current old Shimano 121s (entry level SPD-SL from 3-4 years back). My current shoes fit well; the R300s feel good; perhaps a bit roomy and just a hair long in the toebox. What's the general rule of thumb on fitting road shoes, and how much might vaccuum molding them take up the one size fit difference?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

kupe said:


> Any ETA yet?


Looks like Ribble has them in full size only.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

I have a pair of the R300 and was wondering if anyone actually gone to the bother of having them heat molded. The store that my mate owns has not bothered with getting the equipment as he cant see any value in it. The local Shimano rep was in the other day and he is pulling his hair out over the fact that between ACT and NSW only about 5 shops have investing in the equipment.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

It's probably a hard investment to make (expensive).




jcjordan said:


> I have a pair of the R300 and was wondering if anyone actually gone to the bother of having them heat molded. The store that my mate owns has not bothered with getting the equipment as he cant see any value in it. The local Shimano rep was in the other day and he is pulling his hair out over the fact that between ACT and NSW only about 5 shops have investing in the equipment.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jcjordan said:


> I have a pair of the R300 and was wondering if anyone actually gone to the bother of having them heat molded. The store that my mate owns has not bothered with getting the equipment as he cant see any value in it. The local Shimano rep was in the other day and he is pulling his hair out over the fact that between ACT and NSW only about 5 shops have investing in the equipment.


Yes I did. They fit well out of the box although so did my R151's. The molding process for me made them even better. A tip given to me, and a good one, is ride them a few times to stretch them and then do the molding for the best fit.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

are they in stores yet?


----------



## cogsci (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone know what improvements were made over the last model?


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

snowgor said:


> are they in stores yet?


Shimano Australia does have a limited stock. I got a pair to replace my R300 which were destroyed in a recent accident.

Besides being a completely different look and they actually feel a bit different to the R300. I have found them to be a bit tigher around the middle of the foot but otherwise no real difference.

I dont plan to do the custom molding, cant see the point in spending the money.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm. Not to be a weightweenie about this, but per Ribble they're 713g/pair (size 40), vs 588/g for the R220. Given that many seem not to bother with the heat molding (which the R220 has in the heel anyway), it makes me wonder whether they're worth the extra $70 and weight ....


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have some R-300 as my only shoes right now. I'm going to get some of the 310 just so that I can have a backup pair and because I really don't care for the color of the 300.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

When they're molded, how are these for arch support? I have a pair of Sidi Genius 5's that I've started using after-market insoles in because my arches giving me problems: self-diagnosis of peroneal subluxation of the peroneal brevis tendon. The insoles are OK and help a little, but not the greatest. They help my arch but put pressure on the outside of my foot. The only other issue I have is putting more Shimano on my Campy rig. I have Ultegra pedals right now, but I don't know if I can do any more. Kidding of course on that last point.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

kupe said:


> When they're molded, how are these for arch support?...


I found the insoles to be a disappointment. I did not find much difference in the insoles after the heat molding. The insoles I use are made by Sidas and were made by my PT. You heat them up and them stand on this gel pad to mold them. I have been quite happy with them and switch them between my shoes. I think they were ~$150.


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been riding the R-300 for about a year now and I am very happy with mine. I bought mine at my lbs and had them heat molded to my feet. Thought at first I didn't like the fit of the right shoe, so a couple months later the shop re-fit them at no cost (this time I knew how I want my feet to sit in the shoes and paid more attention to how I was standing in the shoes). Now both shoes are perfect. I don't notice or think about my feet even after hours of riding, and that's a good thing. I think riding in them a few times before having them molded is a good idea, not necessarily to pre-mold the shoe, but to get a feel for how the shoe should fit and feel while riding. Try to replicate as closely as possibly your feet position and where you put most pressure on while riding while doing the molding process (stand where your cleats would be, and not on your heels).


----------



## cogsci (Apr 10, 2009)

Mandasol - thanks for the input it's very appreciated. I hope I don't mess up the process but it's good to know that I can remold the soles, how about the side walls.


----------

